# Where adjust, any issues?



## SugarTractor (Jul 20, 2011)

We just got a new L3800 HST for on the farm operation.
Nice tractor but odd thing.

> Fenders are a bit long in the back - if rear pallet forks, as attached, are cranked close atop, when it is raised up all the way, it will crunch the lights.

> Don't like the console - I've already hit the light switch several times with my knee getting off and losened the thing, soon it will break.

> Have inadvertently shut down the machine several times while working by bumping the key switch with my other knee, and also keep unknowingly turning on the flasher and lights by bumping those switches too. If I move the seat back I can't reach the forward foot control, at 5'8" tall.

This stuff should not be in the active operator body work area, but atop the console.

>There's no grip handle on the right side fender to help mount the tractor, but cheap plastic color matching tape over the bolt holes, and no step on the right either.

> Tough visibility at the rear to observe and watch field equipment working.

> Yesterday I attempted to fit up a Ferguson 2B 3PT Moldboard Plow to the L3800 and it does not fit well AT ALL, as 3pt arms are so close together and short. Had to fit the plow all the way left and there's only -1/2 inch room on the right arm for clearance, even with reversing the depth crank adjustment handle and putting them all the way in close to the tractor. I feel like having another arm hole drilled into them to move the lift arm even closer to the tractor. Feasible? I had to also loosen the top link alot to tilt the plow backwards to clear the plow frame from hitting the right 3pt arm.

With all the years these machines have been made, one would think they'ed know better and have this simple stuff all worked out. It's liketoo they think every thing is done seated comfortably looking forward. Not so working the farm.

I had rear hydro hook up put on. It's attached to the right rear top of fender, and the bracket has pointy square edges, my elbow already does not appreiciate.

Looking for a snow plow, as there is no FEL. Any model numbers adaptable?

Well, enough moaning and growning, onto help:

> A right side, mid, VDrop shaped hydro oil line drip leaks. I suppose I can try tightening the two bolts that appear to secure the cap connection?

> The Cruise Control does not hold, and creaps back so fast as to be useless. Where to adjust this, and issues to watch for?

> No locking gas cap available - anybody know of a locking gas cap solution for this tractor. (I can't beleive the cost of a new cap I already had to buy.)

> Is there a lock system solution for the hood?

> I have a full complement of 5, 55# weights in front. How to best add more front counter balance weight of maybe 150-200#s, as needed when rear pallet forks are attached handling 1050# bin and pallet of potatoes.

Anybody have any other operation issues or things to be aware of? What else...?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I take it the L3800 a Kubota???

The leaks and not working issues also being brand new I would contact the dealer,far as not being user friendly have chat w/the service tech for they deal w/problems and cures more so than saleman.


----------

